# ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti Direct Cu II 1 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2012)

The new ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti DirectCu II TOP comes with a 100 MHz clock increase out of the box, which gives the card an extra performance boost. It also features a DC II thermal solution that is ultra-quiet, despite its two fans.

*Show full review*


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 9, 2012)

"The DisplayPort outputs are version 1.2, enabling the use of hubs and Multi-Stream Transport."

Time to check your copy/paste's


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't been paying attention to the temperature of the 6xx cards, but this one runs damn cool.  Seems it would be good candidate for a passive cooling solution.


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 9, 2012)

That is a VERY bare PCB.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 9, 2012)

try to replcate the GTX670 CU2 TOP... Well made card and great success.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 9, 2012)

That cooler on this type of card, LOL.


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2012)

The power consumtion is AWESOME.


----------



## chimonow (Oct 9, 2012)

*Go AMD!*

Wow! This is not that great of a card! AMD all the way for the sub-$200 market! There's No Sli support!? And at the price range its at you can get a way faster HD 7850 1 gb or dual 7750's in Crossfire with comparative performance towards a HD 7870! Nvidia's Terrible in their lower end GPU's and always have been!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 9, 2012)

Not sure I understand rating both new cards 9.2.

As you point out, they are for 1680x1050 while the 7850 can easily do 1920x1080.  And you point out the small price difference.

So why such a positive rating?


----------



## PsiAmp (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, that price bites! HD 7850 price starts from $165 and is one level ahead in terms of performance and overclocks like hell!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 9, 2012)

> NVIDIA's GTX 650 Ti reference boards will retail around $150. We expect the ASUS GTX 650 Ti DC II TOP to retail around $165



SAPPHIRE 100355-1GOCL Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC Version 

    Was: $189.99
    Now: $179.99
    $169.99 with Rebate

is this card ( i mean asus gtx 650ti) become overpriced?


----------



## Sah7d (Oct 9, 2012)

This card is not a good option in the -$200 segment
I rather spent my money in a HD7770 with better temps and power consumption.

It is rated too high for such a few improvements and expensive like any other user
can watch except for the fanboys of course.

I dont know, there is nothing new in this card, if I would have a 560 there is no point
in an update and the next card de 660 is over-rated too.

Hard times for mid-users in the side of Nvidia.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 9, 2012)

Great review W1zz I like the new benches I just installed F1 2012 like 11 hours ago was sent all the way from UK. Looks like my 2x 4850's get the same FPS as the GTX 650 so if I went for this it would give me about 30% upgrade and cost the same as one of my 4850's lol. And save me big on power!


----------



## leonard (Oct 10, 2012)

The sub 1280MB cards cannot handle Max Payne 3 in 1080p with 4X MSAA.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/09/13/asus_geforce_gtx_660_directcu_ii_video_card_review/3


----------



## BlackOmega (Oct 10, 2012)

No SLI support?!  WTH? That in and of itself would make it so I would never buy this card.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 10, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> No SLI support?!  WTH? That in and of itself would make it so I would never buy this card.



And it's not even the bottom rung GTX card, lol.  Indeed the 550Ti did have SLI support.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 10, 2012)

Sah7d said:


> This card is not a good option in the -$200 segment
> I rather spent my money in a HD7770 with better temps and power consumption.



 Dude, read the review the GTX 650 Ti is actually better on both power and heat.... the price is a bit high but apart from that, its a good card i think.


----------



## bim27142 (Oct 10, 2012)

This card is butt ugly... Asus seems to have been recycling all their 670 DC2 type coolers and forced using them on shorter PCBs in turn making it look like crap... Oh well, just the looks anyhow, performance should still be excellent... 

p.s.

They must have some kind of oversupply to this type of cooler or they just maybe don't want to re-tool from their manufacturing line...


----------



## damric (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad they didn't overkill on the cooler


----------



## doive1231 (Oct 10, 2012)

*.*

As long as the performance per dollar of the 7850 is better than the 650Ti , then I don't think it's a good deal. May as well get a 7850.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 14, 2012)

Although this card isent that fast,the low power consumption,low heat and low noise makes it ideal for some users,most people here are gamers that why they dont understand that.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 14, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Although this card isent that fast,the low power consumption,low heat and low noise makes it ideal for some users,most people here are gamers that why they dont understand that.



Because even if it is the most efficient and quietest card ever, if it can't handle even 1080p resolution what's the point?


----------



## Artas1984 (Oct 24, 2012)

These cards look like deliberately made for below 1600X1200 gaming; i mean ~ not with such crippled memory bandwidth and pixel fillrate would you put these cards anywhere near  GTX560 Ti or HD6950 levels, but for the price range the less chopped GTX 650 Ti looks very competitive. GTX 650, however, is piece of trash, if it can not beat HD5770, it surely has got nothing on HD7770 for the same price.


----------



## boulard83 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just buyed this card for ~130$ canadian. My HTPC gona love it, will fold on this card


----------



## P-40E (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a great little card! And as far as SLI? Really? Who is going to spend over $200 to SLI two mid range cards? For a little over $200 You can get a single Higher End card with better performance. Think about it. Also I have no idea why all these reviews say this card is in the $150 range. That is not true. I bought mine for $114 bucks, And $114 is much better performance per dollar than the $169.99 ATI 7850. Especially since both cards are almost even in performance. My last card was the ATI 5850 And I loved it. It did me so well for so long until it finally started to artifact so bad I had to retire it. (im gonna miss her) My new 650Ti performs very well compared to my old 5850, And gives me a great performance increase. This card plays all my games very well, BF4, Skyrim, COD Ghosts, Diablo III, and Metal Gear Rising Revengeance. So finally graphics card companies now provide us with affordable GPU's that perform with the expensive ones. This is fantastic! And this is a big difference from 2010, In 2010 I had to pay $327 for my ATI 5850 (of'course it was considered a high end model) But you had to pay back then for performance. Now today you can get great horse power for under $150 . Not to mention my 650Ti has great overclocking ability. Not having the GPU boost is what makes the 650Ti so great at overclocking, I have the basic MSI version with the stock clocks, But the great thing about this card it has unlocked voltage control. I messed with it for a brief time just to see what it could do, And I got very high mem and cpu oc on the card.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 16, 2014)

P-40E said:


> And as far as SLI? Really? Who is going to spend over $200 to SLI two mid range cards? For a little over $200 You can get a single Higher End card with better performance. Think about it. Also I have no idea why all these reviews say this card is in the $150 range. That is not true.



Yeah seems to be price inflation in the low end nv cards, making SLI a bad deal unless catching a big sale.


----------



## P-40E (Jan 16, 2014)

Inflation? My GTX 650Ti which is mid range only cost me $114 US dollars, What I was talking about was buying 2 $114 for SLI or Crossfire would not be worth the money performance wise. Because for that price you could just buy a card like the GTX 660 or ATI 7870. That's why no SLI for the GTX 650Ti does not matter. You are not going to get as good results anyway from SLI or Crossfire compared to a single card that is faster. However The GTX 650Ti is good enough by itself which is wonderful for such a low price. The only ATI cards I could find for the same $114 price was the ATI 7750, Which is not really as good as the regular non-Ti GTX650, So actually it is AMD that needs to lower the prices on their low end cards like the 7850, 7790, 7770, 7750. I would have bought the ATI 7850 to replace my old ATI 5850 , But the price for it was close to the GTX 660, And that is why I bought the GTX 650 Ti instead because it was much cheaper and has about the same performance.


----------

